# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σπιρουλίνα

## 11panos04

Ηθελα να σας ρωτησω για το θαυματουργο,απ  οτι ακουω,αυτο προιον.Λοιπον παίδες.Εχω βρει σε πετ,150γρ με 15Ε.Σε καταστημα με ειδη διατροφης σε καψουλες,δε θυμαμαι πόσες ανα μπουκαλι,αλλα ηταν πολλες,με 8 περιπου ευρω,και σε ταμπλετες στα φαρμακεια.Επειδη τα 15Ε για 150γρ μου φαινονται καί πολλα λεφτα αλλα καί πολλη ποσοτητα για τα λιγα πουλακια που εχω,ξερετε πού μπορω να βρω,οπουδηποτε,στη θεσσαλονικη,αν γινεται,Δυτικη;;;

Επισης θα με βοηθουσατε πολυ,αν μπορουσατε να μου πειτε αν μπορω,αντι για τη σκονη του πετ,να χρησιμοποιω τη σκονη απο τις καψουλες.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

αυτο που πρεπει να προσεξεις και να ψαξεις ειναι να αγορασεις σπιρουλινα η οποια να προερχεται απο κλειστη καλλιεργεια (στυλ θερμοκηπιου ) γιατι το φυκι αυτο αποτελει οργανισμο που εχει την ιδιοτητα σε ανοιχτους χωρους με μολυσμενη ατμοσφαιρα να συσσωρευει τοξινες  
δες αυτο καλα  http://www.iama.gr/ethno/spirulina_f...na_Vardaka.pdf

αναζητησε την σπιρουλινα που παραγεται στην ελλαδα .η καλλιεργεια της γινεται σε ελεγχομενο χωρο και ειναι και βιολογικη .η τιμη της σπιρουλινας ευρυτερα κυμαινεται απο 60 ευρω με 100 ευρω το κιλο .να εχεις υποψην σου οτι σαν προιον  με εντονη καλυπτικοτητα σε αλλα υλικα με  ανοιχτα χρωματα (πχ αλευρι )  ειδικα αν πουλιεται και σε σκευασματα για χρηση σε πουλια (που αν δεν υπαρχουν ηθικες αναστολες στη νοθεια στους ανθρωπους εκει το βλεπω ακομα χειροτερα το θεμα ) μπορει ευκολα να νοθευτει .καθε σπιρουλινα που ειναι σε σκονη ή εστω διαλυτεται στο νερο (αφου τελικα την απορροφα το κουσκους ή το ρασκ για χρηση σε πουλια) μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει

----------


## vikitaspaw

Η σπιρουλινα δεν ειναι αυτη που χρησιμοποιουμε κ εμεις οι ανθρωποι για ελεγχο του μεταβολισμου? Κ για διαιτα εχω ακουσει την χρησιμοποιουμε...αληθεια τα πουλια σε τι τα οφελει?

----------


## ria

εγω την χρησιμοποιουσα σε σκονη στην αυγοτροφη νομιζω δεν θυμαμαι αναλογια και ειχα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα..το μαγαζι ομως που την ειχα βρει τοτε εκλεισε..με ενδιαφερει και μενα πολυ αυτο το θεμα καθως υπαρχει ενα μαγαζι κοντα μου με βοτανα και βιολογικα προιοντα και αναρωτιεμαι και γω αν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει στα πουλια αυτη που καταναλωνουμε και μεις..δεν εχω ρωτησει βεβαια αν υπαρχει και σε σκονη καθως με ανησυχει και μενα το θεμα της νοθειας..

----------


## jk21

δες εδω αναλυτικα (παλιο αρθρακι στο ιστολογιο μου κυριως απο μεταφραση καποιου ξενου αρθρου  http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2009/02/07/%c...-%ce%b4%ce%b9/ ) 

αλλα με λιγα λογια αποτελει τελεια πηγη αμινοξεων ,αλλα και αλλων θρεπτικων ουσιων οπως λιπαρα οξεα με το σπανιο gla που εχει και το evening primrose oil στη συσταση της αλλα και παρα πολυ ισχυρη πηγη βιτ ε για τη γονιμοτητα καθως και καποιων αλλων επισης απαραιτητων για αυτη ιχνοστοιχειων .ομως περαν ολων αυτων δινει ιδιαιτερη λαμψη στο χρωμα των φτερων αφου περιεχει φυσικες χρωστικες μεσα της (χλωροφύλλη (πράσινο), ficocianina (μπλε), ξανθοφύλλη (κίτρινο) και καροτίνη (πορτοκαλί)  ) .
Ακομα και σε πουλια με κοκκινα σημεια ,αν αυτα δημιουργουνται οχι απο κοκκινες αλλα απο κιτρινες ή πορτοκαλι χρωστικες που μετετρεπονται στο εσωτερικο των οργανισμων σε κοκκινο (πχ η κιτρινη λουτεινη ενα ειδος ξανθοφυλλης που καταληγει να βαψει την κοκκινη μασκα στην καρδεριναΚαρδερίνα    :   Το βάψιμο της μάσκας   )οπως πχ στην περιπτωση που αναφερεται στο αρθρο για τη σπιρουλινα στο ιστολογιο οπου <<  στην ανατολική Αφρική το είδος φοινικόπτερος  (Phoenicopterus minor )αναπτύσσει τα λαμπερά του χρώματα, κόκκινο και  κίτρινο με μια διατροφή η οποία αποτελείται σχεδόν εξ ολοκλήρου από  άγρια σπιρουλίνα, η οποία αναπτύσσεται σε αφθονία στις ηφαιστειογενείς  λίμνες του Rift Valley >>

μπορεις να την βαζεις σχεδον 1 γρ σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης (καπου στην μυτη του κουταλιου ) .την διαλυεις στο νερο και μετα απορροφαται απο κουσκους ή ρασκ ,το οποιο ειναι η βαση της αυγοτροφης ή απλα μικρο μερος της που θα ανακατευθει μετα ομοιομορφα αν την βαση αποτελει αυγοψωμο τριμμενο ή καποια ετοιμη ξηρου τυπου

----------


## jk21

> εγω την χρησιμοποιουσα σε σκονη στην αυγοτροφη νομιζω δεν θυμαμαι αναλογια και ειχα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα..το μαγαζι ομως που την ειχα βρει τοτε εκλεισε..με ενδιαφερει και μενα πολυ αυτο το θεμα καθως υπαρχει ενα μαγαζι κοντα μου με βοτανα και βιολογικα προιοντα και αναρωτιεμαι και γω αν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει στα πουλια αυτη που καταναλωνουμε και μεις..δεν εχω ρωτησει βεβαια αν υπαρχει και σε σκονη καθως με ανησυχει και μενα το θεμα της νοθειας..



ΡΙΑ η σπιρουλινα που εχω ηταν απο ενα τετοιο μαγαζι σε γνωστο δρομο με τετοιου τυπου μαγαζια στο κεντρο της αθηνας .δεν ηξερα πολλα τοτε και την πηρα χυμα χωρις να γνωριζω προελευση .ευτυχως δεν ειχα προβληματα γιατι θα ειχα μεχρι τωρα γενικευμενες απωλειες αν ειχε τοξινες .δεν ξερω αν θα ξαναπερνα απο εκει αλλα σιγουρα δεν θα επαιρνα και συσκευασμενη απο πετσοπαδικο προοριζομενη για πουλια εκτος αν η συσκευασια ανεφερε εργοστασιο παραγωγης και μπορουσα να βρω στοιχεια του .δεν ενισταμαι ως προς το ειδος των μαγαζιων (μαγαζι με βοτανα ) αφου εκει συνεχιζω και παιρνω τα βοτανα που φτιαχνω τα ..μαντζουνια μου (σχεδον ολα γιατι μαζευω και απο τη φυση ) αλλα στο οτι η σπιρουλινα ειναι εισαγωμενη με οχι γνωστη προελευση .εδω μαλλον πρεπει να εμπιστευτουμε τα ελληνικα προιοντα που μπορουμε να μαθουμε για τις εγκαταστασεις τους αν ειναι κλειστου τυπου

----------


## ria

συμφωνω απολυτα δημητρη και γω απο το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι που πηρα προσφατα βασιλικο πολτο προτιμησα ελληνικης προελευσης..σιγουρα θα ρωτησω και θα το ψαξω αρκετα λογικα τα βαζακια απο πισω γραφουν τα συστατικα..ωστοσο δεν μπορεις παντα να εχεις εμπιστοσυνη ακομη και ετσι!

----------


## 11panos04

Προσωπικα,εψαξα πριν και διαβασα αρθρα για τη σπιρουλινα,δεν ηξερα οτι ξεκινησε η καλιεργεια στο χωριο μου(*****),ουτε κανεις μου ανεφερε κατι....Μιλουσα πριν λιγο με πτηνιατρο στο νετ,μου ειπε οτι ειναι οκ να χρησιμοποιησω τη σκονη καψουλας αντι της σκονης της ετοιμης,αν κι απ ο τι καταλαβα καλυτερα ειναι η σκονη.Ειναι το Α και το Ω μου ειπε για την αναπαραγωγικη και την πτερορρο'ι'κη περιοδο.Τη δινει σε δοσολογια 10γρ σε 1κιλο αυγοτροφης,οποτε ερχομαστε στο 1/10 του Δημητρη.Επιπτωσεις που θα εχει μια υπερδοσολογια ειναι πικριλα της γευσης αλλα και μπορει να κανει κακο στα πουλια.

Αυριο θα παω κι εγω στο καταστημα με βιολογικα ειδη και ειδη διατροφης κ τετοια,να ρωτησω,αλλα δεν ελπιζω σε κατι καλυτερο....Πιστευω στα ιδια επιπεδα η τιμη,ισως να μειωθει η ποσοτητα...Αλλιως θα καταληξω στις καψουλες.

Αν συμπεραινω καλως,ειναι μεταξυ αλλων και χρησιμη για τα κοκκινα καναρριινα,μιας και περιεχει παραπανω ποσοτητα β-καροτινης αποο τα φρεσκα καροτα.

Εντωμεταξει,μαζι με οσα λεμε,αν ξερετε ή βρειτε καποιο μαγαζι στη θεσσαλονικη να εχει φθηνη σπιρουλινα σε σκονη,μου λετε...

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ επειδη η ονομασια του χωριου σου τυγχανει και ονομασια της σπιρουλινας  ( αφου ειναι προιον με ονομασια προελευσης κατοχυρωμενη ) αναγκαστηκα για να μην θεωρηθει οτι κανουμε διαφημηση να το σβησω.ηδη ειχα αναφερθει στην ελληνικη σπιρουλινα ανωνυμα θετικα και ηταν λεπτη η θεση μου .παντως θετικος ειμαι και σε καθε σπιρουλινα διαπιστωμενα ελεγχομενου κλειστου χωρου εκτροφης ! η δοσολογια ειναι αυτη αλλα καλα ειναι να φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο καποιος οχι αμεσως για να την συνηθισουν γευστικα τα πουλια .για τα κοκινα πουλια που λες η καροτινη βοηθα τα μεγιστα αλλα οι ξανθοφυλλες μαλλον δημιουργουν προβλημα γιατι ειναι προς το κιτρινο -ανοιχτο πορτοκαλι οι περισσοτερες  (πχ η λουτεινη ) 

* για το βαψιμο στα κοκκινα  να ξερεις οτι εκτος απο καροτινη και κανθαξανθινη θελεις και  ß-apo-8'-CAROTENAL

http://www.fao.org/ag/agn/jecfa-addi...ditive-111.pdf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocarotenal

που δεν εχουν ολα τα σκευασματα .ειναι αυτο που δινει την λαμψη

----------


## 11panos04

Καλα εκανες κ το βγαλες.Αυτα τα διαδικαστικα παιδια τα γνωριζετε καλυτερα,κανετε ο τι μετατροπες θεωρειτε σωστες.

Οσο για τη χρωστικη,πιστευετε οτι σε δοσολογια,το πολυ 1 γρ σπιρουλινας σε 1 κιλο αυγοτροφης,οτι θα κιτρινισει τα πουλια;;;Γιατι ταυτοχρονα θα πεσει και χρωστικη,στη δοσολογια φυσικα που εχει βγει επειτα συζητησεων και σεμιναριων πχ στο συλλογο,οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα απο εδω.

Ειναι κατι αναλογο με το ρουπσεν,που λενε οτι βοηθα το κιτρινο χρωμα,κι οτι θα εχεις προβλημα αν το δινεις στα κοκκινα...Εγω εδινα μειγμα κιτρινωνν με ρουπσεν καί στα κοκκινα κι εκαναν ενα ωραιο κοκκινο...ολα τα λεφτα.Πιστευω οτι,στην τελικη,η χρωστικη τα νικά ολα.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ δεν ξερω σε τι βαθμο  και σε ποια ποσοτητα η σπιρουλινα λογω των ξανθοφυλλων της μπορει να επηρεασει το κοκκινο που εχουν σαν στανταρ οι προδιαγραφες των πουλιων αυτων αφου δεν εκτρεφω για να το εχω κανει .ομως η σπιρουλινα εχει μεγαλη ποσοτητα χρωστικων μεσα της ,οπως και η καλεντουλα και ο κατηφες αν ειδες στο θεμα της μασκας στην καρδερινα  και δεν εχει την fake ποσοτητα του ρουπσεν που τοσα χρονια διαφημιζεται σαν τελειος μυθος κατ εμε 

για να καταλαβεις αν δεν το ειδες στο αρθρακι για τη μασκα δες αυτο το συνδεσμο της εγκριτης για τους εκτροφεις versele-laga  (εχει σχετικο πινακα αν δεις ) 
http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...o/Info39en.pdf

οι ξανθοφυλλες (λουτεινη κλπ) ειναι για σπιρουλινα και κατηφε
Ingredient Xanthophylls
mg/kg
marigold extract 19000
spirulina 5787

και για το ρουπσεν 
rapeseed 28
ενω για τον καναρινοσπορο 
canary seed 11

ανεξαρτητα της τεραστιας διαφορα ρουπσεν και σπιρουλινας ,συγκρινε και ρουπσεν με καναρινοσπορο .....28 και 11 αντιστοιχα .σε ενα μιγμα για καναρινια φωνης με 17 % ρουπσεν και 68% κεχρι .... απο το ρουπσεν θα παρεις ...λιγοτερη συνολικα ποσοτητα απο οτι μεσω του καναρινοσπορου (κεχρι ) .......

----------


## 11panos04

Γι αυτο κι η ποσοτητα που θα μπαινει απο αυτο ειναι τρομερα μικρη.Ενας λογος τουλαχιστον δηλαδη,μαζι με τα αλλα που μπορει να προξενησει η παραπανω δοση.Ο πτηνιατρος που ρωτησα εκτρεφει γκλοστερ,οποτε για χρωμα,δεν...Θα ρωτησω καποιον εκτροφεα κοκκινων,που βαζει σπιρουλινα,ναμας πει σε τί ποσοτητα βαζει κι αν επηρεαζει το χρωμα.

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Παιδια,δεν το περιμενα...Σε σχεση με περισυ οι τιμες ανεβηκαν πολυ...Οι ταμπλετες πηγαν 16-24Ε,οι καψουλες ανεβηκαν λιγο,απο 8,5 σε 9,60,για ελληνικη παντα σπιρουλινα,παραγωγης του χωριου παραπανω του οποιου το ονομα δε λεω.

Για σκονη καί στο φαρμακειο καί στο μαγαζι βιολογικκων προιοντων δε μου την ειπαν εμπιστοσυνης,γιατι σα σκονη,μπορει να τη νοθευσουν ή να ναι κατωτερης ποιοτητας,ενω στο μπουκαλακι το κλειστο πχ ελεγχεται η καψουλα,τί εχει μεσα κ τί ποσοτητα κ περιεκτρικοτητα...Θα περιμενω κ θα δω,ειπε θα φερει καψουλες το μεσημερι,ισως απογευμα να παω να δω,και ποσο περιεχει,κι αν συμφερει για την τιμη ηκαι τηην ποσοτητα,αν πχ βαζω εστω μισο γραμμαριο στα  100γρ αυγοτροφης,να το αγορασω.Στο καταστημα βιολογικων μου την εβγαλε την ελληνικη αχρηστη,κατι για χαβαης μου ελεγε,μια μαρκα Bio-κατι...Στο φαρμακειο την ελληνικη μου την ειπε καλυτερη.Δε βιαζομαι για αγορα,θα το ψαξω το θεμα...

Φιλικα

----------


## ninos

Πάνο καλησπέρα,

σου στέλνω σε pm ένα link που έχει τα  100gr σπιρουλίνα 11 ευρώ. Δεν γνωρίζω όμως τίποτα, προέλευση κτλ, αλλά μπορείς να πάρεις το κατάστημα να σου δώσει λεπτομέριες.

----------


## 11panos04

Ναι,το ειδα,ευχαριστω.

Να παρακαλεσω,επειδη δεν παραγγελνω απο e-shop για προσωπικους λογους,αν γνωριζετε απο καταστηματα μόνο.

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Δε σας ειπα,στο καταστημα βιολογικω μου πε οτι μπορει να παραγγειλει σπιρουλινα σε  κσονη,γυρω στα 5-6 ευρω,αλλα δε συγκρινεται με τις καψουλες.Την παιρνουν κυριως οσοι τη βαζουν στα φυτα ή στα ζωα.Ειπα να την πω να φερει,αλλα μια που μου ειπε οτι θα ναι χυμα,μια που δεν ειναι ιδιας ποιοτητας με τις καψουλες....ψιλοφοβηθηκα κ δεν της ειπα.Της ζηητησα να μαθω  προελευση κ μαρκα γι αυτες τιςκατα παραγγελιαν χυμα κ δε μου πε,ειπε δεν ξερει...

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Παιδια,αυτές είναι οι καψουλες,ελληνικης βιολογικης καλλιεργειας.Εχει λεει 70 καψουλες προς 500mg η κάθε μια.Σ αυτό θελω τη βοηθεια σας ρε παιδια.500mg,δηλαδη μισο γραμμαριο η κάθε μια,ετσι;;;Εβαλα δυο καψουλες σε ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια ακριβειας,αλλα δεν εδειξε 1 γραμμαριο στην ενδειξη.Επισης,η σκονη που εχει κάθε καψουλα μου φαινεται πολλη,πιστευω ότι,αν αδειασω μια καψουλα,δλδ 500mg στο νερο της αυγοτροφης,που μου βγαινει γυρω στα 130-150 γραμμαρια το τελικο μειγμα,πιστευω θα πρασινισει ολο.Πόσο μαλλον αν εβαζα δυο καψουλες,δλδ 1 γραμμαριο σπιρουλινας,όπως λεγαμε…Δεν ξερω…

Φιλικα

----------


## aeras

Ένα γραμμάριο στο κιλό αυγοτροφής,  2 γραμμάρια στο κιλό αυγοτροφής  σε αναπαραγωγή και πτερρόροια. 
Υς. Τζάμπα λεφτά δίνεις.

----------


## jk21

η ζυγαρια ειναι με ακριβεια κατω απο γραμμαριο; σου δειχνει περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο απο γραμμαριο; παντως αν ειναι η μια 500 mg (το σκευασμα ειναι τιτλοδοτημενο αρα θα ειναι με μικρες αποκλισεις ) χρησιμοποιησε της οπως σου λεει ο Μιχαλης .την μια δηλαδη σε μισο κιλο αυγοτροφης  που σε πτεροροια και αναπαραγωγη θα γινεται διπλασια δοση .μην ανησυχεις για μικρες αποκλισεις

----------


## 11panos04

Το 500mg που λεει,δεν εννοει το βαρος της σκονης σε καθε καψουλα;;;;Δλδ,η σκονη αυτη δε ζυγισει 500mg;;;Βαζοντας δυο καψουλες,δε θα πρεπε να δειξει 1 γραμμαριο;;;Κι ομως,δεν εδειξε,ουτε καν να τρεμει μεταξυ 0 κι 1.Ηταν σταθερο 0.Μετα εκανα κ τ αλλο.Αδειασα τις καψουλες καπου αλλου και ζυγισα το βαζακι μόνο.Μετα ξαναβαλ τις καψουλες μεσα κ το ξαναζυγισα.Απο τη διαφορα των δυο βαρων προεκυψε τοο βαρος των καψουλων,που,δειτε τωρα,ηταν το ιδιο  που αναγραφεται στη συσκευασια ως καθαρο βαρος....Πώς γινεται να ζυγισε σωστα ολς τις καψουλες,ενω δυο μαζι δε μπορεσε,θα μεινει μυστηριο...

Παντως παιδια.....αυτη η μυρωδια.....Μόνο στην τροφη για τα ψαρακι απου εδινα τοτε τετοια βρωμα...

Κατι ακομα,αν στο μισοκιλο αντι για 500μγ βαλω 250,θα υπαρχει προβλημα ή πρεπει οι δοσολογιες να τηρουνται ακριβως;;;ΓΓιατι απ τη στιγμη που δεν προκειται για φαρμακα,αλλα συμπληρωμα,φανταζομαι τεοτια κολληματα στη δοσολογια δεν υπαρχουν τοσο μεγαλα.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ το πραγμα ειναι απλο .κατω απο γραμμαριο η ζυγαρια δεν εχει ακριβεια .στις προδιαγραφες της θα λεει σιγουρα με τι ακριβεια μετραει .για να εχεις σωστο αποτελεσμα θα επρεπε να εχει ακριβεια της ταξης των 200 τουλαχιστον mg .εχει τετοια υποδιαιρεση ; πχ αν βαλεις 5,2 gr θα δειξει   5.200 mg ; αν οχι τοτε απλα δεν εχει ακριβεια τοσο χαμηλα


για την δοση που λες μπορεις ανετα να βαλεις και χαμηλοτερη ωστε να την συνηθισουν γευστικα στην αρχη τα πουλια .στην υπερβαση αν ειναι καπως αλλα οχι υπερβολικα παραπανω δεν θα εχεις προβλημα παρα μονο αν κανεις συχνη χρηση και μονο αν δινεις παραλληλα συνθετικο πολυβιταμινουχο

----------


## Picard

> Το 500mg που λεει,δεν εννοει το βαρος της σκονης σε καθε καψουλα;;;;Δλδ,η σκονη αυτη δε ζυγισει 500mg;;;Βαζοντας δυο καψουλες,δε θα πρεπε να δειξει 1 γραμμαριο;;;Κι ομως,δεν εδειξε,ουτε καν να τρεμει μεταξυ 0 κι 1.Ηταν σταθερο 0.Μετα εκανα κ τ αλλο.Αδειασα τις καψουλες καπου αλλου και ζυγισα το βαζακι μόνο.Μετα ξαναβαλ τις καψουλες μεσα κ το ξαναζυγισα.Απο τη διαφορα των δυο βαρων προεκυψε τοο βαρος των καψουλων,που,δειτε τωρα,ηταν το ιδιο  που αναγραφεται στη συσκευασια ως καθαρο βαρος....Πώς γινεται να ζυγισε σωστα ολς τις καψουλες,ενω δυο μαζι δε μπορεσε,θα μεινει μυστηριο...
> 
> Παντως παιδια.....αυτη η μυρωδια.....Μόνο στην τροφη για τα ψαρακι απου εδινα τοτε τετοια βρωμα...
> 
> Κατι ακομα,αν στο μισοκιλο αντι για 500μγ βαλω 250,θα υπαρχει προβλημα ή πρεπει οι δοσολογιες να τηρουνται ακριβως;;;ΓΓιατι απ τη στιγμη που δεν προκειται για φαρμακα,αλλα συμπληρωμα,φανταζομαι τεοτια κολληματα στη δοσολογια δεν υπαρχουν τοσο μεγαλα.
> 
> Φιλικα


Βρωμαει απαισια γιατι ειναι φυκι θαλασσης,το οποιο ειναι δυνατο συμπληρωμα γι αυτο να προσεχεις τη δοσολογια,την επομενη φορα δε θα παρω σπιρουλινα,θα προτιμησω το breedmax ενα σκευασμα τεχνητο που τα εχει ολα....

----------


## jk21

> Βρωμαει απαισια γιατι ειναι φυκι θαλασσης,το οποιο ειναι δυνατο συμπληρωμα γι αυτο να προσεχεις τη δοσολογια,την επομενη φορα δε θα παρω σπιρουλινα,θα προτιμησω το breedmax ενα σκευασμα τεχνητο *που τα εχει ολα*....


αν εχω πληροφορηθει σωστα αυτο που προεβαλλε σαν μια απο τις βασικες του διαφορες απο τα αλλα σκευασματα ειναι η ενισχυμενη συσταση  του σε φυτικη πρωτεινη απο σογια .αν δεν εχει πρωτεινη απο σογια οσα γραφω παρακατω δεν ισχυουν .οπως επισης να διευκρινισω οτι η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων εχει σογιαλευρο στη συσταση τους  ,απο λιγο εως αρκετο 

ενα λοιπον  απο τα θετικα του breedmax οπως αναφερεται  σε blog της εταιριας που το προωθει ηταν αυτο : << Το Breedmax ®   έχει την ιδιότητα να επιταχύνει την ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών  και θα διαπιστώσετε ότι οι νεοσσοί θα ξεκινήσουν 2-3 μέρες πιο νωρίς  απ’ ότι συνήθως να φυτρώνουν φτερά. >>

δεν εχω κανει χρηση και δεν ξερω τα αποτελεσματα βραχυπροθεσμα και μακρυπροθεσμα ενος σκευασματος με υψηλη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης απο σογια αλλα

http://www.missionislam.com/health/dangers_of_soy.htm

 << Some                studies on the effects of soy products on humans have been in progress                for 40 years. Researchers are now examining the brain tissue of                the deceased and there are many recent studies done on animals.                They noticed that birds fed soy developed their adult plumage at                two months old instead of the normal 18 months. At first this was                an advantage because the young chicks could be marketed better with                their full adult colour. Then they noticed that the early maturing,                soy-fed birds aged prematurely and died young. This caused much                consternation among bird handlers, for they also noticed a great                increase in growth disorders, thyroid problems, infertility, and                tumour growth. >>

διαβασε και αυτο 

http://www.alfalfahouse.org/html/FEA...s_not_same.htm


In 1991, the James family, bird breeders in New Zealand, purchased a new  soy-based feed for their birds. They soon noticed that they had male  crimson rosellas, which usually acquire a red plumage at 18 to 24  months, already brightly coloured at just 11 weeks old. In the ensuing  years they had birds with decreased fertility, precocious maturation,  beak and bone deformities, immune system disorders, pathological  behaviour and goiter and thyroid problems. Autopsies revealed digestive  organs in a state of disintegration.
      Many of these problems correspond with those observed in infants  fed with soy-based formulas. Studies conducted in the US over ten years  ago associated soy-based infant formulas with thyroid problems, such as  hypothyroidism in babies. Recent reports of other health problems  connected with children fed a soy-based formula include immune system  disorders, infertility, emotional upsets, premature puberty in girls,  learning disabilities in males and irritable bowel syndrome. This isn’t  surprising considering that a baby fed with a soy-based formula receives  the oestrogenic equivalent, based on weight, of at least five birth  control pills per day! It’s no wonder soy milk was not a traditional  food for babies in Asia

αλλα και αυτο 

http://www.patrickholford.com/upload...ealthMar05.pdf


οσο για την επιδραση της σογιας στην ανθρωπινη γονιμοτητα στον ανδρα 

http://www.malefertilitysupplements....-fertility.htm



παντως για να ειμαι δικαιος για τους ιδιους λογους η σογια ειναι θετικη απενταντι στο ιδιο θεμα στις γυναικες !

----------


## 11panos04

Κατι αλλο παιδια,ισως ξεκούδουνο...Αυτη η πρασινη σκονη που υπαρχει στα πετ,για να ταιζουμε τα νεογεννητα ψαρακια....ειναι σπιρουλινα;;;

Φιλικα

----------

